# Spalted Poplar Bowl



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Some friends cut down a massive tulip poplar this summer and I grabbed a couple of limbs to bring home. Not sure how long it had been sitting in their yard but I got it in July and threw it in the kiln. I got two pieces out and when I cut the corners off to make blanks I saw spalting, once I started turning I saw all the color. This is what it turned out to be. It has a few tool bruises and I had to fix a couple of cracks but I like it. Pics aren't great but hope you can tell how pretty the wood is. Still needs to be buffed out but the finish is still soft.

Measures 6 1/2" x 1 1/2"


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice. There's just something about spalted wood that makes any piece special. :thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

That's just beautiful. I love spalted wood


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

I like the shape of your bowl, very nice job. I also like spalted wood and I like tulip poplar, it's what I'm able to get the most of around here from Mom & Pop sawmills. I especially like the greens and purples that poplar displays.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow that's some sweet color for poplar. Nice bowl


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I love that bowl!!! 

I never knew poplar spalted so nicely until....I didn't turn them but I cut them!!! Spalted tulip poplar beams 6"x16"-24'......Would make A LOT of blanks!! LOL 







Keep up the great turning!! I always like to see your work!!!


More info on pic http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/cant-top-scsmith42-but-i-maxd-47401/


----------



## 20/20 (Nov 7, 2013)

very nice


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Tennessee Tim said:


> I love that bowl!!!
> 
> I never knew poplar spalted so nicely until....I didn't turn them but I cut them!!! Spalted tulip poplar beams 6"x16"-24'......Would make A LOT of blanks!! LOL
> View attachment 86886
> ...


Tin if you still have some of that and are ever up for a trade let met know that is beautiful. I can always use things like that.


----------

